# Freesia - finally, looks like July 4 babies!



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Mini and Freesia are due in just a few weeks. Since I bred them late and we weren't sure if they were still cycling I borrowed the Buck for a month but I am pretty sure that he got the job done early on. The breeder (my mentor) that I got the does from and that I borrowed the buck from said that her does almost always go on day 146 so the earliest they would be due is June 17. I think Freesia got bred first and is probably due between June 17 and June 23 and Mini maybe a week later. This will be Freesia's 3rd freshening - in the past she had :kidblue: :kidred: and :kidblue: :kidblue: . She's the one with milking issues (she kicks like a mule) but she is a good momma.

This will be Mini's first freshening. Here are a few pictures of Mini:


















And her cute little udder:









This is my first time breeding goats and I think I am more nervous than I was when I was pregnant myself!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Freesia and Mini's Waiting thread*

congrats on the upcoming kids! 
It is very exciting!!
Enjoy; we cant wait to see what she has!


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Freesia and Mini's Waiting thread - felt babies kick*

I felt Freesia's babies kick tonight . :stars: :clap: :stars: :clap: :wahoo: I thought I felt them before but couldn't be sure. Tonight it was definitly kids. My 5 year old son even got to feel it.  Here are some pictures of Freesia.









Pregnant belly.









Udder. This is her 3rd Freshening so she is a bit saggy. LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Freesia and Mini's Waiting thread - Felt Babies Kick*

Coming along nicely... :thumb:

And I love feeling those kids kick.... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Freesia and Mini's Waiting thread - Felt Babies Kick*

I can't wait to see what they give you! I am amazed every year when I feel those kid movements for the first time...I start checking with my girls around their 3rd month and feeling those kicks for the first time always makes me cry!


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Freesia and Mini's Waiting thread - Still waiting on Fre*

Mini had her twins on 6/26 but I am still waiting on Freesia. I never saw either doe get bred but the buck was here for a month. I saw Freesia showing interest in the buck first and saw evidence on her back. If she was bred when I thought she was she should have been due 6/26 but we still don't have babies. Their breeder (my mentor) came over yesterday to disbud Mini's babies and said that I should count 3 more weeks from when I thought she was bred so we are still waiting and now think she will hopefully have them some time next wee. Sigh... I'm getting rather impatient. LOL.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like Freesia is going to have her kids today. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures. I love those little goat babies!!! :wahoo:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:shrug: what, no kids yet?


----------

